# Woman Hides 55k Euro in Her Stomach



## AnaSCI (Oct 28, 2014)

Spanish woman hides 55k Euro in her stomach, first of its type | The NEWS

 A woman arriving from Belgium was arrested at an airport in the Dominican Republic with 55,500 euros hidden in her stomach and 54,602 in her luggage, anti-drugs police said Sunday.

The 40-year-old, a Spanish national of Dominican origin, was snared at the international airport in Punta Cana after flying in from Brussels, the National Drug Control Office (DNCD) said.

Intelligence services were warned about the woman’s arrival and the cash in her stomach — contained in 16 capsules — was confirmed by X-ray.

The total sum of euros is the equivalent of about $140,000; travellers are allowed to bring in a maximum of $10,000 without reporting it.

According to the National Drug Control Agency spokesman Dario Medrano, the cash the woman was trying to smuggle into the small nation, is likely linked to drug trafficking.

Dominican authorities say this is the first time they have arrested someone who was smuggling money in the stomach. What is more common is people hiding drugs in their stomachs.


----------



## thebrick (Oct 28, 2014)

LOL. You are under arrest and take these Ex-Lax.


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 28, 2014)

thebrick said:


> LOL. You are under arrest and take these Ex-Lax.



Ouch


----------



## thebrick (Oct 28, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> Ouch



I hope they were aligned properly and one at a time


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 30, 2014)

Guess you're not allowed to use your stomach as a bank


----------



## thebrick (Oct 30, 2014)

After those capsules come out it gives a whole new meaning to "money laundering".


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 30, 2014)

thebrick said:


> After those capsules come out it gives a whole new meaning to "money laundering".


This fuckin guy


----------



## MattG (Oct 30, 2014)

Idk how these people even have the balls to try such a thing. Id be too worried something would get lodged in my digestive tract and end up needing emergency surgery to remove it. I find it amazing that it even works since nothing gets broken down...


----------



## Alinshop (Oct 31, 2014)

MattG said:


> Idk how these people even have the balls to try such a thing. Id be too worried something would get lodged in my digestive tract and end up needing emergency surgery to remove it. I find it amazing that it even works since nothing gets broken down...



I assume she was getting quite a bit of reimbursement for doing such an idiotic thing, but hey to each their own.


----------



## Hypertrophy3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Also gives another meaning to the term "dirty money".


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 20, 2014)

I guess if she died from it they would just open up the piggy bank.  I don't even think you could crap that out.


----------

